# 3x3x3 Training for film "The Liar" check it out



## HüngrigeHäschen (May 1, 2012)

Hey all! I am a long time lurker. I'm a full time actor, and am making a short film for festivals this year that will feature a rubik's cube being solved!  The character will be a novice, and I myself am nothing to brag about. *Best time 22, average around 45-60 ugh*
But I am hoping to cut myself down to a 20-25 average in time for the film!

This is the link to my very slow and rusty solve.  http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=420413121309989

The film is being funded by kickstarter.com We are almost to our 5,000 budget goal, but there are only 15 hours left!! It's going to be a nail biter, so if it catches your fancy and you want to see our beloved cube/cubes in film a little more, please donate what you can or just spread the word! Cubers unite! Thank you so much! http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1169145670/the-liar-a-short-film

You can also find my personal facebook here: http://www.facebook.com/aaron.fors

and the production pages here: http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Liar-Productions/266903650045498 and here: http://www.theliar.net/


----------



## CubeRoots (May 1, 2012)

tbh I don't think many people here will be that bothered about a cube being in a short film, good luck though


----------



## Godmil (May 1, 2012)

I'll go into for damn near anything on kickstarter, and $5 is a steal. Good luck.


----------



## Godmil (May 2, 2012)

Well done reaching your goal. Can't wait to see the film.

Just watched your solve video, if you're wanting to get down to 25s average you have few things you need to do.
1) get a new cube. It looks like you've got a Rubik's brand, which will be really difficult to turn. Your turning style is old-school wristing, which is very rarely used anymore... modern cubes are really easy to turn so people only need to use flicks of their fingers, which is much faster. The most popular cube at the moment is the Dayan ZhanChi... the stickerless version may be worth considering as I think it would look great on film. With a good cube you can use modern fingertricks...watch videos like this slowmo of Feliks to see what modern turning styles are like.

2) update your method. looks like you're using a Dan Brown style beginners method. That's fine for starters, but the shear number of moves required will make it difficult to solve quickly. With a good F2L and even 2-look oll and 2-look pll, you could get down to sub-30. But F2L is difficult at first and will make your times slower until you get used to it. (forgive me if I'm wrong about what you're currently doing, I suck at followign other peoples solves)

3) cheat. There is no harm in having a preset easy scramble if you're doing it for a film... or maybe starting with the cross already solved, that can shave off a few second.

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## Kirjava (May 2, 2012)

Godmil said:


> cheat


 
be warned - this will make you less cool than will smith


----------



## antoineccantin (May 2, 2012)

Godmil said:


> Well done reaching your goal. Can't wait to see the film.
> 
> Just watched your solve video, if you're wanting to get down to 25s average you have few things you need to do.
> 1) *get a new cube. It looks like you've got a Rubik's brand, which will be really difficult to turn. * Your turning style is old-school wristing, which is very rarely used anymore... modern cubes are really easy to turn so people only need to use flicks of their fingers, which is much faster. The most popular cube at the moment is the Dayan ZhanChi... the stickerless version may be worth considering as I think it would look great on film. With a good cube you can use modern fingertricks...watch videos like this slowmo of Feliks to see what modern turning styles are like.
> ...


 
I'm pretty sure its an FII.


----------



## Godmil (May 3, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> I'm pretty sure its an FII.



Ah yes, it does look more like an F2, well spotted  Ok there should be no excuse for not using fingertricks then


----------

